# Another 1942 Huffman work in progress



## falcondave (Dec 11, 2013)

Found this one about 4 years ago.Bike was really ugly when I got it.It had a cheap blue and silver spraycan paint job that was falling off in places and rotten white walls.I bought it because I liked the truss forks. Didn't know what it was untill I got it home and turned upside down and seen 1942 date.Did some research and found out it was military issue and got very excited.Started looking closer and there was little bits of green showing everywhere.Took some mild solvent aka carb cleaner and tried it on spray paint and it started to come off.The original green was not effected by the cleaner.Usaully I hate it when people repaint old items but this time I have to thank them because it did a wonderful job preserving the original paint.Months of painstaking cleaning later I stood back to take a look and had to salute the veteran for its service.The seat and bars had been changed.Found NOS bars on ebay.Seat is period correct wrapped with military canvas.Still looking for an original seat and fenders if any will part with them.


----------



## johan willaert (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice one and very close to mine shown here
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?43231-1942-G519-Huffman-Bike-project


----------



## falcondave (Feb 3, 2014)

*1942  Huffman updated pics with accessories*

Ever since I saw pic on The Liberator with M-1 Garands strapped to forks I knew what my Huffman needed.The scabbard is original 1942 Boyt. M-1 is a non firing training rifle made in Spain.Also installed Goodrich Standard tires,front one even has war tire stamp.I love this bike but it has kind of outgrown my collection of riders.I would like it somewhere it can be seen.I have seen a couple Columbias for sale but never a Huffman.What do you think its worth?Thanks


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 4, 2014)

Any idea what brand and model the handlebar grips are? Where to get  pair??

Whta is the Original finish on the hubs???


----------



## Craig Johnson (Feb 4, 2014)

Johan Yours is like an older brother. Mine is like its twin

Johan's





Falcondave's





Mine


----------



## Craig Johnson (Feb 4, 2014)

By the way nice job on preserving its original paint.


----------



## jkent (Feb 4, 2014)

Check out these grips.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321314292891?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
The real deal!
Correct grips for a Columbia


----------



## jkent (Feb 4, 2014)

But I think the Huffman war bikes had Black Coke bottle grips.
http://www.theliberator.be/BicyclesImages/WrightHuffman/RestoredWrightHuffy.jpg


----------



## falcondave (Feb 4, 2014)

To Johan's question the grips I got from bicyclebones on ebay says they are NOS 50s or        60s.Heres a couple pics of hubs you asked about.Thanks Craig.Would like OD grips but $350 ouch!


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## DJ Bill (Feb 5, 2014)

There's a couple of people working on OD green grips right now, one the same style as above and the other is doing coke bottle style in OD for those clone bikes...Both say they are relly close to production so be patient if you want OD green grips. But the black Coke bottle ones work well and aren't as spendy as NOS real ones for sure. Many  period pictures have  Coke bottle grips on the bikes.


----------



## Craig Johnson (Feb 5, 2014)

I have been fortunate enough to have not paid some of these prices for bicycle parts yet. I picked up a loose N.O.S. pair ($50) at a 1990??MVPA convention. (Military vehicle preservation Association) They were not in a package and I thought they were repo. before I left I took a chance bought another set. A few years ago I was able to buy 4 pair that a member on G503.com was selling. Think I paid $125 for them. Sold a couple of pair for $50 and the next thing you know people are getting big bucks for them.


This was the original EBAY auction picture. He sold me 8 grips and an original package through the G503 forum.


----------



## jkent (Feb 5, 2014)

OK stop bragging!!


----------



## Momo (Feb 5, 2014)

Very cool bike. Looks like plenty of the zinc chromate primer is showing through. They used that stuff on aircraft and armored vehicles but it never occurred to me that they used it on bikes.


----------

